# Intel NUC Core i7-8809G (Hades Canyon)

## tuggbuss

I was thinking of getting this one, but it has an integrated AMD-GPU 

Is this supported in kernel? What settings should i go with?

There is Intel Processor Microcode Package for Linux at least (20180312 Release) accoring to the product spec. site.

"Pure Intel graphics" use to be fine on Gentoo with newer kernel(s) but this AMD stuff, i'm not really familiar with.

----------

## bunder

I don't recall whether support has been added to the kernel and gcc yet, but we don't even support kaby lake yet, so chances are we'll be waiting for a few years until things catch up.  Best to configure as skylake.   :Mad: 

PS: Can you let me know how good the graphics are?  I'm debating on buying one myself.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tuggbuss,

Intel NUC Core i7-8809G (Hades Canyon) ... but it has an integrated AMD-GPU

That seems unlikely. An Intel badged product with AMD anything.

Do you have a link ?

----------

## bunder

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tuggbuss,
> 
> Intel NUC Core i7-8809G (Hades Canyon) ... but it has an integrated AMD-GPU
> 
> That seems unlikely. An Intel badged product with AMD anything.
> ...

 

You haven't heard of this thing yet?

https://ark.intel.com/products/codename/126373/HADES-CANYON

https://www.simplynuc.com/hades-canyon/

It's basically a semi-high-end laptop without a screen or keyboard.  I say semi because it doesn't have a full desktop GPU. edit: its certainly a lot better than the Iris Pro graphics.

----------

## tuggbuss

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tuggbuss,
> 
> Intel NUC Core i7-8809G (Hades Canyon) ... but it has an integrated AMD-GPU
> 
> That seems unlikely. An Intel badged product with AMD anything.
> ...

 

Sure

https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-kits/nuc/kits/nuc8i7hvk.html

E: oh, second on that  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Looks like Intel are getting out of the GPU business.

----------

## bunder

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Looks like Intel are getting out of the GPU business.

 

Hard to say, word has it they're working on their next GPU, despite Hades Canyon.  Whether that turns out to be true, and whether they let some of AMD (cough ATI)'s smarts rub off onto them is anyone's guess at this point.

----------

## krinn

dunno, they are already out of gpu business for a long time no? it's been age since intel made a stand-alone gpu.

so if they don't build a cpu with a gpu inside, it would kindof look ridiculous to add an 915 to handle that  :Smile: 

----------

## tuggbuss

So my thoughts is more like, should i enable all the settings for a AMD GPU. I've heard that their open source driver is way better than nouveau.

But, I'll buy it and give it a try. It'll be fun.

----------

## P.Kosunen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Looks like Intel are getting out of the GPU business.

 

I don't think so, they just can't get high gaming performance out (maybe with good enough power efficiency).

----------

## tuggbuss

 *P.Kosunen wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Looks like Intel are getting out of the GPU business. 
> 
> I don't think so, they just can't get high gaming performance out (maybe with good enough power efficiency).

 

TDP is 100W for the "bigger" one.

That's a lot, my other Intel NUC:s is 65W

----------

## pjp

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Looks like Intel are getting out of the GPU business.

   *Intel to Develop Discrete GPUs, Hires Raja Koduri as Chief Architect & Senior VP

 wrote:*   

> On Monday, Intel announced that it had penned a deal with AMD to have the latter provide a discrete GPU to be integrated onto a future Intel SoC. On Tuesday, AMD announced that their chief GPU architect, Raja Koduri, was leaving the company. Now today (Wednesday) the saga continues, as Intel is announcing that they have hired Raja Koduri to serve as their own GPU chief architect. And Raja's task will not be a small one; with his hire, Intel will be developing their own high-end discrete GPUs.

  Added "(Wednesday)" for clarity. The timing was very interesting as there often seems to be a lag in job transitions at that level.

----------

## P.Kosunen

 *tuggbuss wrote:*   

> TDP is 100W for the "bigger" one.
> 
> That's a lot, my other Intel NUC:s is 65W

 

It could be 200-300W with as powerfull Intel built GPU, it's not their strong suit.

----------

## tuggbuss

Found some news on Reddit (link to phoronics)

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMDGPU-Vega-M-Kernel-Support

----------

